# Tofu....Dear Lord!!!?



## snowcapn (Jun 7, 2008)

I just had a friend of mine call and ask me if it was okay to bring some tofu to put on the smoker for his wife. I told him to tell her that I could only put it in the smoker if I soak it in bacon grease.
She's not gonna come over I guess. Hahaha
Just thought I would share that as I found it quite amusing!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL...


----------



## jtribout (Jun 7, 2008)

Good reply!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think smoked tofu would be good, at least it would have some flavor and taste.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2008)

I agree Ron it could only improve that stuff


----------



## supervman (Jun 7, 2008)

Also if you marinade it in a Soy Sauce/Sherry it gains a nice flavor. ( 1/2 Soy 1/2 Cookin Sherry) 

Heck, If she wants to eat that make it for her. Won't take long and more meat for you! ;)


----------



## seboke (Jun 7, 2008)

No but it may put a wicked curse on your smoker!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Maybe inject it with bacon grease - could be the best tofu she ever had and wouldn't know why!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 7, 2008)

Wasn't your friend embarrassed for even askin'?!


----------



## davenh (Jun 7, 2008)

Tofu..I heard about that stuff...Some kind of nasty poison!


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I 've had tofu that was coated in a peanut butter paste, and then grilled. Man I haven't gotten over that taste yet, it was one of those put your meal together at a place in Santa Monica, CA. I worked that area for a few yeara and got spoiled. Never had it again...


----------



## slvance (Jun 13, 2008)

A couple of the Chinese places by me use it in the twice cooked pork. It is really good and much firmer than you see in regular tofu almost meat like. Might have to buy a block of firm tofu and try it.


----------



## vlap (Jun 13, 2008)

smoked tofu can be very good... Press it a bit with towels under it to get more moisture out. This firms it up and gives it a slightly better texture.


----------



## queteepie (Jun 13, 2008)

You know, if you want to score points with the freaky vegetarian you could offer to cook up her tofu, but baste it in your own sauces. A block of tofu basted with a good que sauce tastes like chicken LOL!!!!!! Seriously, you should do it for her, besides it will show your creative side (and you would be using your own sauce). Just remember to drain the tofu on a towel before you cook it and it will only take like twenty minutes to smoke. Let us know if you try it.

QueTeePie


----------

